# what bow is better evo or omen



## dean miller (Dec 29, 2011)

hey im not sure on what bow to buy i want to no if anyone is or has shot the evo or the the omen my elbows are getting tired witch would be better thanks


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dean, 

Kinda depends on what you are looking for. Opinions vary. And purpose is king. If you are looking for a speed demon, the Omen can't be beat. If you are looking for a smooth drawing bow with some speed but not the fastest, the Evo is a great bow. For hunting, I'd go Evo. For all out speed fun, (and you aren't worried about a slightly rougher draw with a bump at the end) go Omen. That said, draw weight also plays into it. The Omen at 60 is much more manageable than the Omen at 70 if your strength is an issue.

Here's the best answer you will get: Go shoot 'em both and see which one chooses you.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I to think if you go 60lbs. and under the Omen for more speed, 50lbs. Omen for sure.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Hunting Evo 3D Omen. Not over 60 pounds though... 70 pound Omens are beasts to draw


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

50 lbs Omen is nice


PSE EVO 60 lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

You want speed go with omen pro, want smoothness go with evo. Looking to buy a omen pro to add to my evo.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I prefer the Omen's draw over the EVO DS, the EVO 7 however blows them both away for smoooooothness (it's just slower). If you want speed, OMEN, if you want a great drawing and holding bow, EVO 7.


----------



## pinoyito (Dec 17, 2009)

Both are good bows and don't worry about speed coz both bows have all the speed you need. I would say shoot 'em both then go from there. Good luck


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

thirdypointer said:


> I prefer the Omen's draw over the EVO DS, the EVO 7 however blows them both away for smoooooothness (it's just slower). If you want speed, OMEN, if you want a great drawing and holding bow, EVO 7.


The Dream Season Evo and evo7 have the same cams so same draw cycle correct.?.?.?. Evo7 and evo6 have same cams so same smoothness IMO. It is plain simple, speed= omen pro, smoothness= evo 6 or 7.


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

The Evo 7 is a winner for both, I have the Omen. the Evo 7 and the Evo. All three are nice but the 7 for me is more shooter friendly. If you want to throw another into the mixture try the Supra ME. Yea it is long but it will be the bow I use for hunting as my primary bow this year My Evo 7 will be my backup.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

EVO can hunt and shoot 3-D Omen I wouldn't take hunting 


2010 Mathews Z7 
2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme
2012 Mathews Z7 Magnum


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Rod Savini said:


> The Dream Season Evo and evo7 have the same cams so same draw cycle correct.?.?.?. Evo7 and evo6 have same cams so same smoothness IMO. It is plain simple, speed= omen pro, smoothness= evo 6 or 7.


You would think and yes the EVO DS is extremely smooth too, however the EVO 7 seems to have alot nicer valley the EVO DS seems to lack, which makes the EVO 7 seem smoother and having more felt let off. I personally chose the OMEN Pro for my hunting rig this fall, but i would have no issues using any of the 2012 Pro Series bows.........and i'll include the bowmadness and BruteX bows into that statement also! The problem isn't choosing PSE for your next bow, it's choosing which one lol, they make way too many models which is confusing enough........then pick a finish!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh so you are talking about the valley. Got you now!


----------

